# احسبوا كل فرح يااخوتى حينماتقعون فى تجارب



## ramzy1913 (25 فبراير 2011)

سلام ونعمة://
                                                     "احسبوة كل فرح يا اخوتي حينما تقعون في تجارب متنوعة . عالمين ان امتحان ايمانكم ينشئ صيرا " (ي ع1: 2)





افرحوا في الرب


افرحوا في الرب
+++++
افرح يا قلبي بالرب المقام من الاموات 
فالتلاميذ فرحوا اذ راوا الرب
+++++
افرح يا قلبي في الرجاء
"فرحين في الرجاء "
(رو12: 12)
+++++
افرح يا قلبي في التحارب
"احسبوة كل فرح يا اخوتي حينما تقعون في تجارب متنوعة . عالمين ان امتحان ايمانكم ينشئ صيرا "
(يع1: 2)
+++++
افرح يا قلبي
عندما تعود اليك وزنة او موهبة ضاعت منك
+++++
افرح يا قلبي بالرب
"فالقلب الفرحان يجعل الوجة طلقا "
(ام15: 13)
+++++
افرح يا قلبي
ولا تجعل الهموم تعطل فرحك مثل موسي النبي القائل
" لا اقدر انا وحدي ان احمل جميع هذا الشعب...فاقتلني قتلا...فلا اري بليتي "
(عدد11: 14)
+++++
افرح يا قلبي ولا تخف من الناس
كايليا الذي هددتة ايزابيل فقال
" قد كفي الان يارب . خذ نفسي لاني لست خيرا من ابائي "
(1مل19: 4)
+++++
افرح بالرب يا قلبي ولا تحزن بسبب التجارب
كايوب
"قد كرهت نفسي حياتي...اتكلم في مرارة "
(اي 10: 1)
+++++
افرح بالرب يا قلبي
وتب عن خطاياك المعطلة لكل فرح
" ولا تحزنوا روح اللى القدوس "
(اف4: 30)
+++++
افرح بالرب يا قلبي ولا تيأس
بسبب سلوكك في الحق كارميا
" ويل لي يا امي لانك ولدتني انسان خصام...وكل واحد يلعنني"
(ار 15: 10)
+++++
افرح بالرب يا قلبي ولا تغر من المتكبرين
فقيل
" لولا قليل لزلقت خطواتي. لاني غرت من المتكبر ين اذ رايت سلامة الاشرار "
(مز73: 2)


----------



## حبيب يسوع (25 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## ramzy1913 (25 فبراير 2011)

اشكرك اخى العزيز الرب يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (26 فبراير 2011)

​


----------



## tamav maria (26 فبراير 2011)

ايات وكلمات رائعه ومعزيه
شكرا للتآملات الروحيه


----------



## ramzy1913 (26 فبراير 2011)

اشكركم اخوتى كليمو ونيتتا الرب يبارككم


----------



## النهيسى (26 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جدا
موضوع رائع جدا
الرب يباركك​


----------



## ramzy1913 (26 فبراير 2011)




----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (26 فبراير 2011)

حلوة اووووووووووووووووووووووى
ربنا يفرح قلب كل اولاده


----------



## ramzy1913 (26 فبراير 2011)




----------



## happy angel (1 مارس 2011)

*إحسبوه كل فرح ياإخوتي حينما تقعون في تجارب متنوعة عالمين أن إمتحان إيمانكم ينشىء صبرا
وتجد ان فى بعض الاوقات من يقع فى الضيق يبحث عن مخرج وعن حل دون ان يطلب الله وفى حالة انه طلب الله يطلبه بعتاب يقول مثلاً لماذا ؟؟ او كيف؟؟ فيجد نفسه معاتباً لله وتصبح صلاته مجرد شكوى فى الله وليس لله
ميرسى رمزى موضوع معزى
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## ramzy1913 (2 مارس 2011)




----------



## KOKOMAN (5 مارس 2011)

موضوع جميل جدا 
ميرررررسى على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ramzy1913 (5 مارس 2011)




----------

